# Ever had an argument with fish store staff?



## LeeAberdeen (Sep 4, 2014)

Think we all know to treat advice from fish store staff with extreme caution, but sometimes even their low standards reach new depths. Following on from the one who didn't even know what a 'cycle' was and probably thought I'd pedalled there on my Raleigh Chopper, and the one who insisted most of your BB is in the water and nothing to do with your filter, the latest is one who insisted I should treat bloat with something labelled 'General Tonic'. Yeah, like that's going to work.

Normally I just let it go, but this time I bit. "I might as well just set fire to my money as buy that," I told him.

For some reason he didn't let it go either and comes back with: "We do know what we're talking about, you know."

"Not if you're trying to sell me that, you don't," I countered, quite proud of my retort.

Anyway, it descended a bit from there, with me thinking he's a b**l-end and him thinking I'm a know-all. Whatever happened to the customer's always right?

They don't like me in there because if I see people contemplating buying discus I always sidle over and tell them about the daily water changes needed for juvies then watch them walk away. Funny how the staff never tell them that...


----------



## Fish Jerk (Mar 9, 2016)

A funny tale about scottish customer service :lol:

When it comes to bloat there is not a ton of solid info. You are probably not much better off to do whatever some internet characters prescribe than to use a "general tonik" to be honest. If it's really bloat anyway.

I've never had an argument here but I have gotten some bad advice, yet also some good advice I did not think of. I just file away anything they say to ponder and research later.


----------



## dledinger (Mar 20, 2013)

The only thing that ever gets me is when I try to buy several fish at once. I get the scripted, "what size tank" deal. Most fish I buy NEED to be added in the quantities I am buying.

But no, I never waste my time arguing with them and I generally let other customers do what other customers will do. Most of them are going to believe the fish store over some stranger anyway...I mean, what help could a disinterested party possibly provide?


----------



## Hapguy63 (Feb 8, 2014)

Big box pet stores are the worst. I try to avoid them all together but sometimes you just can't beat their prices. I have heard so much horrible advise given at them that it boarders as criminal... Now a days when I visit one I just bite my tongue go in get what I need and get out...


----------



## Fish Jerk (Mar 9, 2016)

Well the big box guys are very smart at business. 1 dollar per gallon for tanks, 3 fish for 3 dollars. Then spend 9 bucks on a gang valve and 200 in total equipment most of which is useless ****. But the help there varies and sometimes is not bad.


----------



## dledinger (Mar 20, 2013)

Overheard in a couple local stores yesterday:

"Never change 50% of your water....even that is way too much"

"Sure, you can keep angelfish with Africans, just put the angels in for a week first"

The stock in these store always blows my mind. Never more than a few of a species. Usually less. One store had (1) discus, (1) frontosa, (1) calvus, and (1) tropheus. How do you properly stock a tank?!?


----------



## BenMoffat (Apr 23, 2016)

Never argued with them but educated them on selling Tetra Safe Start that went out of date in 2014.... Not much fun paying 500kr on a product that went out of date 2 years ago. But the young girl was actually grateful for me bringing it up as she had no clue these products had sell by dates on them, she removed all the huge 250ml bottles and threw them in the trash, and all the small bottles she checked every sell by date on and the ones that were out of date got thrown, the ones nearly out of date got reduced by half and the ones still in date sat on the shelf. 
I actually thought that once I had left she would have put it all back, but I was in the day after as I forgot to grab something for my sons aquarium but nope, all big bottles was gone and the wee bottled marked up etc.

Was well impressed, we now have a pretty good relationship and speak for ages when I come in about different things, goes to show that if you approach things the right way some people are susceptible to listening


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I loved my "lemon yellow" Raleigh Chopper. I wasn't allowed to bring it when we moved to Canada though.


----------



## LeeAberdeen (Sep 4, 2014)

Didn't realise they had the Raleigh Chopper over there. Was my first bike, that, and the ridiculous gearstick will live forever in the memory. Not convinced it went any quicker in third than it did in first.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

LeeAberdeen said:


> Didn't realise they had the Raleigh Chopper over there. Was my first bike, that, and the ridiculous gearstick will live forever in the memory. Not convinced it went any quicker in third than it did in first.


No mate. I grew up in Manchester (The Blue side), moved over here when I was 15 (Without my chopper) : (


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

I had to look up what a Raleigh chopper was. I had something similar growing up made by Schwinn. I loved that bike, wish I still had it as they can go for big bucks now days. Not sure I would sell it though!

http://schwinncruisers.com/bikes/krates/


----------



## LeeAberdeen (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow, didn't realise they went for that much... The British version, which is very similar, cost about £30 back in the early-80s.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

This is the version I had less the tassels, don't know if they will get that price but dang.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Stingra ... SwsN9XCr7U


----------



## #AquaBoss (Jun 27, 2016)

I did a week ago, when I went to buy my friend 2 zebra danios (his first fish) at a local fish store. Everything seemed fine and I bought the fish. on the back, I realized both fish were missing their eyeballs. Yeah, EYEBALLS! I went back to the store, where I tried to show the staff the evident problem. First, the employee told me it was normal in danios to be eyeless, until I finally settled that point with him, and when I asked to get the fish replaced he refused and it took a good ten minutes to get it my way. So i got new fish (that had eyes). All that for miserable zebra danios. :roll:


----------



## Ram-Finatic (Jul 27, 2016)

Got into argument (or rather a heated discussion/debate) with a senior chain store employee over betta fish care. I was buying some accessories for my ball/royal pythons at the time, when I overheard the employee giving a couple (new to the hobby), absolute garbage facts about caring for their new purchase. Long story short, he made a fool of himself in front a new employee that he was training. Luckily I was able to catch the couple on their way out and let them know the pure and utter bull crud they were fed.


----------



## Cichlid boy (May 24, 2016)

It wasn't an argument but I was in a fish store and asked for suggestions for my 30 gallon tanks and he said I could fit a pair of dovii in there.


----------



## LeeAberdeen (Sep 4, 2014)

I had to Google that cichlid, but that about sums up LFS staff. Two fish of potentially 28 inches in a 30-gallon? I rest my case.


----------



## Melanddave6571 (Jul 5, 2016)

LeeAberdeen said:


> They don't like me in there because if I see people contemplating buying discus I always sidle over and tell them about the daily water changes needed for juvies then watch them walk away. Funny how the staff never tell them that...


Ha! I just read up on Discus as a choice for my tank (I research everything first before jumping in) and said NOPE!

I did this to a customer at a Petsmart with a Dad buying his daughter a small tank for her Red eared slider. The employee was saying yes that will be fine. Yeah, for how long? They get big and dirty! I pulled him aside and warned him.

Same thing happen at a swap meet. My husband does appliance repair. Some vendor had front load washers for sale and he seen a couple were giving a deposit on them. My husband walked up to the washer, put his hand in the tub and knew bearing were bad. He caught up to the couple and told him they were in for a 300.00-400.00 repair if they bought that washer. They were grateful and got their deposit back.


----------



## LXXero (May 4, 2016)

lol i seem to end up in arguments over on the reef keeping forums more than I do anywhere, hahaha. those guys all seem to have a lot more opinions, lol. most of my LFS are pretty cool anyway. i've definitely "taught" an LFS employee a thing or two before, though. Haven't ended up in an argument yet though.


----------



## CeeJay (Aug 16, 2016)

I don't know about argument but I walk out store and will never go back.

Store is own by women and her son works the store. He walks up to me and calls me darling. I turn to him and say I'm not your lover. He says to me I could of called you a <nasty name>. I just walked, I'm sorry to say but he has more then once flap his mouth to me I just don't need the stress of dealing with him. This is my hobby and to have an someone act so bad to customer is just wrong in so many ways. Nothing against short people but he's got a problem.

Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## labsandrusties333 (Aug 24, 2016)

Luckily, the place I go to is pretty good with everything, I know a lot of the staff and most have had tanks their whole life, so I guess I'm lucky there.


----------

